# Just stopping in.....



## RedHeadedTricia (Jun 20, 2006)

Hey Y'all !!!

Just thougth I'd pop in & say Hiya. Want to see what I been upto.... check out my blog here: 

Ramblings of a Quilter

I'm still super busy and can't wait to slow down a little after the New Year.

Toodles,
Tricia


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

How cool is that!!!!!! I had no idea you could color a quilt! I love your pumpkin patch wall hanging!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

So much good information! I will have to add it to my list and make my way back to read more!!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

Thats funny, I thought your blog name sounded familiar, but it looked different. I am already following you! lol I love the change in the look!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Tricia, 
glad to see you are keeping busy with some really cute projects. I love the hexie mat that you are making. I need look for that book. I have been sewing mine by hand but it looks like you are doing yours by machine. As for the coloring pages, they are the best. I love to look for pages online to do my embroidery with. I love to look at the vintage pages as they are so cute.


----------



## emilyrayne (Jun 16, 2008)

OH how great! I love the one with the Monkey!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Looking really good Tricia. I like your hexies


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Nice blog Tricia! Good to see you on here.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

GOOD to hear from ya!! You've been busy!! Nice work!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great blog--I'll have to set some time aside to read it all!


----------

